# altima se-r question



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone know if someone makes a short shifer for it?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> anyone know if someone makes a short shifer for it?


No they don't. People have tried to retrofit one from the Maximas but for the most part its been unsuccessful without some serious work.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, go to this link, should be available fairly soon, he just moved his shop.

SER 6spd short throw shifter - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------



## companyman (Oct 1, 2003)

serious work has been done. short shifters for the Altima SER have been completed and are being shipped


----------

